# A tribute sign.



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Haven't posted any projects in a while, been busy at work and not much time on the weekends. 

I got home from work early today and figured I would start on a tribute sign for my neighbor. 

He was the president of our association. He's been president for at least 25 years. He recently gave up his position. Super great guy!!!!

I was commissioned to do a sign for our local beach/park, as a tribute to him

The piece is walnut book matched and jointed together. 
Stay tuned for more. Might not be until after 4th of July. 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Ooooooooooooh, this is gonna be good!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Wow!!!! Not much interest. Laughing!!!!!
Well I had a change of plans. 
I stared at that piece and decided I didn't like it so much. 

I was up in door county wis. for the holiday and ran into a garage sale this man was having. 
He was selling off a crap load of lumber. Mostly slabs. 

Jack pot!!!!! His barn was stuffed to the gills. 
Unfortunately I didn't have much room in my truck, so I was limited on space. I did manage to stuff a couple pieces in there. 

I got a cherry slab 5/4 x 5' x 10"
2 slabs of curly or tiger maple. He said it was tiger maple? But I think they are the same? 
Also a nice piece of butternut. 
Don't have pics of those yet, but will post soon. 

As far as the cherry goes, I decided to use that for the sign. 
Here is some pics of it started. 
Not to complicated, but I think it will be nice. 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm liking it Dom. 

Is it all going to be hand carved? 

I can see the handles of your mallets standing at the ready in the background


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Nice piece of wood Dominick. Looking forward to the progress pictures. This will be a really nice tribute. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Yes tim it's gonna be hand carved. 
Haven't carved much cherry though. Lol
And yes the mallets are in reach. I have a couple that Dave Paine made, and one from bond. 
It's nice because they all have different weight to them.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> Nice piece of wood Dominick. Looking forward to the progress pictures. This will be a really nice tribute. :thumbsup:


Thanks Dave. 
And your small mallet you made me feels good!!!! 
Thanks again. That will be my primary mallet for this. 
Also forgot, the guy I got the wood from, his name is Harvey also. 
So the piece I got is meant to be.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

*Technically late, yet early enough to score a front row seat, Chaincarver Steve sneaks in unnoticed* :whistling2: ... 

I'm watching. Carry on.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

NICE chunk of wood- as he sneaks in the back of the room!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm still sitting on the sidelines watching and waiting for some real progress. I don't want to make too many comments until I see where you are going with this one. You have a habit of starting a project, and just when I think that I have my head wrapped around it, you throw in a wonderful curve ball that comes from nowhere and you blow my mind. So, to prevent a blown mind (again), I will calmly sit back and watch.
:yes:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> I'm still sitting on the sidelines watching and waiting for some real progress. I don't want to make too many comments until I see where you are going with this one. You have a habit of starting a project, and just when I think that I have my head wrapped around it, you throw in a wonderful curve ball that comes from nowhere and you blow my mind. So, to prevent a blown mind (again), I will calmly sit back and watch.
> :yes:


Laughing!!!!!! 
I learn from the best!!!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Dominick...I'm just guessing you would accept opinions. Now, I don't want to hurt your feelings, but, I think you could get more creative with the letter style. Personally, I don't like it. The cross connectors on the H, A, and R, are too high, and make the letters looked pinched up. 

Iffin I was doing the lettering, I would probably choose a more traditional style...like Old English for example, or maybe a script. If you like block letters more, check out some choices. You could print a usable size off the internet, and use it for tracing.

Yeah, I know...Old English would be a lot more work. But hey...a tribute is a tribute.:yes:


















.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Some one gave me heads up on a worthwhile thread to follow so here I am. Haven't seen you round for a bit, looking forward to watching this develop.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

how did you do the end grain join in the first photo? spline?


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm watching too, there Dom. That's a nice slab you're carving on. So whatcha doing with the glue-up now then?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> Dominick...I'm just guessing you would accept opinions. Now, I don't want to hurt your feelings, but, I think you could get more creative with the letter style. Personally, I don't like it. The cross connectors on the H, A, and R, are too high, and make the letters looked pinched up.
> 
> Iffin I was doing the lettering, I would probably choose a more traditional style...like Old English for example, or maybe a script. If you like block letters more, check out some choices. You could print a usable size off the internet, and use it for tracing.
> 
> ...


No feelings hurt here cabby. 
Your untitled to an opinion. I'm totally aware on the design, because I drew it up that way. Lol 
If I were to go your way, it would look like everyone else's right? 
Yes simple but it's not done, so don't judge a book by its cover. No CNC here. 
Grab some popcorn and a good seat!!!! There's more to come. 
Thanks for the critique.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

gideon said:


> how did you do the end grain join in the first photo? spline?


I jointed on the jointer and used a couple of biscuits. Yea I said I'd. Lol.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

rayking49 said:


> I'm watching too, there Dom. That's a nice slab you're carving on. So whatcha doing with the glue-up now then?


Not sure ray. 
Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Dominick said:


> I jointed on the jointer and used a couple of biscuits. Yea I said I'd. Lol.


WHAT???:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> WHAT???:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


I knew that would get your attention!!!!
Laughing!!!!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dominick said:


> I jointed on the jointer


Hope you not having joints while using machinery



Dominick said:


> and used a couple of biscuits.


Have heard it gives you the 'munchies'



Dominick said:


> Yea I said I'd. Lol.


From what I am told I believe it is meant to make you happier too, or in this case Lol


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> Hope you not having joints while using machinery
> 
> Have heard it gives you the 'munchies'
> 
> From what I am told I believe it is meant to make you happier too, or in this case Lol


Laughing!!!!! You must know me Dave.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Dominick said:


> I jointed on the jointer and used a couple of biscuits. Yea I said I'd. Lol.


really? jointing end grain? any blowout? biscuits? hmmmmm... i'm warly of joining end grain to endgrain that way.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

gideon said:


> really? jointing end grain? any blowout? biscuits? hmmmmm... i'm warly of joining end grain to endgrain that way.


No blow out, but yea normally you wouldn't do that but for some strange reason it worked smoothly, which makes me think the face of the slab is the end grain and the jointed edge is flat sawn. Almost like the slab was cut on an angle. 
I don't know, but it's strong. I tried to snap it in half and I can't.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Dominick said:


> No blow out, but yea normally you wouldn't do that but for some strange reason it worked smoothly, which makes me think the face of the slab is the end grain and the jointed edge is flat sawn. Almost like the slab was cut on an angle.
> I don't know, but it's strong. I tried to snap it in half and I can't.



Okay, enough chit chat already. Get back to work. I'm waiting to see how this is gonna turn out. :yes:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> Okay, enough chit chat already. Get back to work. I'm waiting to see how this is gonna turn out. :yes:


Laughing!!!! Don't have time today sorry. 
But Sunday I will. This may take a while.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Dominick said:


> Laughing!!!! Don't have time today sorry.
> But Sunday I will. This may take a while.



If you have time to be online, you have time to work on the sign. :yes::laughing:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> If you have time to be online, you have time to work on the sign. :yes::laughing:


Im mobile ken. iPhone app on the go. Laughing!!!! But I get what your saying.
Out with the wife, so I have to give her at least one day this week.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Aww, do ya hafta? Lol we need more pics!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Well I was able to get some time on the sign today, but I have to admit....... I cheated!!!! 
Lol. 

As I was caving it out I soon realized cherry sucks for carving and it would take me a month of Sundays to complete. I don't have the time for that right now. Especially with a full time job. 

So I routed out the bulk of it. 
Then ill use carving tools to shape each letter. 
Remember this is still in the rough form. 
Stay tuned. 



















Thanks for your comments.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Remember this is still in the rough form.
> Stay tuned.
> 
> Thanks for your comments.


You must be high ..... get those joints off the jointer

That looks awesome and finished from what I see


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> You must be high ..... get those joints off the jointer
> 
> That looks awesome and finished from what I see


Lol. 
Thanks Dave but still lots to do yet.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Using a router isn't cheating, it's letting sanity prevail!

Looking good!


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I agree. A router isn't cheating. There's no shame in doing something efficiently. Nice progress so far. It's really shaping up nicely.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> I agree. A router isn't cheating. There's no shame in doing something efficiently. Nice progress so far. It's really shaping up nicely.


Thanks Steve. 
I was hoping I could do it without, but after I carve in more detail, than hopefully it won't look like it was done with a router. 
Appreciate the nice comments.


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

Very nice, judging by the couple of letters you have carved on I think it will look incredible when finished!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Not much of an update. 
Didn't have time after work yesterday, but got a little after work today. Still lots of detail to do. 










Thanks for looking.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

I hate being late to the party. Just got caught up on your thread Dom, sign's looking awesome!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm liking it more and more. I totally agree with use of router, save time and effort, and still get the handcarved look you're going for. It'll be a fine sign.


----------



## Salmon_Ears (Mar 20, 2013)

Sweet sign


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Well I'm making progress. 
Got all the letters done, just some more clean up to do. Nothing spectacular, but I'm pretty happy with it so far. 
Thanks for following.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Looking very good Dominik. Well done. :thumbsup:

You made a good decision to hog out the majority with a router so you only had to work on the lettering detail. Still a good amount of work, but this part is what you want to look hand carved.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Looking great so far. 

Also, you can always go over the background with a gouge to give it a hand carved texture and no one will be the wiser (unless we tell them). Even if you did hog it all out with chisels, it's still only that last layer of gouging that's seen in the final product.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks great there Bud!


----------



## newman11 (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm showing up just in time to ask what ever became of this sign. Looks awesome would love to see the finished product.


----------

